# I'm that guy...



## GlenG (Dec 19, 2022)

We've all heard the stories of 'that guy' who builds a boat in his basement with no possible way to get it out.  Well it's not a boat but it does have sails and in my little shop it's it may as well be a full size sail boat because it's going to be challange getting it out.  So I guess I am now 'That guy' LOL.

I'm surprising my wife with a Tie Fighter fire pit, and got a little carried away.  It stands about 4' tall and around 38" deep.  The cockpit is a 20lb propane tank, 4"x4" for the arms.  The sails are 1" square tube and all of the sheetmetal is 22ga.

It has been a fun build and there are still some clean up to do and o fr  course painting, but close enough that I think I can get it done if not out of the shop by for Christmas.


----------



## Doggggboy (Dec 19, 2022)

The dark side, you serve.


----------



## PeterT (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## Doggggboy (Dec 19, 2022)

And also...............
pew pew pew.


----------



## Tom O (Dec 19, 2022)

Hmm, maybe go set it up in Vulcan chasing the Enterprise


----------



## Hruul (Dec 19, 2022)

Sweet fire pit.  I love it.


----------



## Everett (Dec 19, 2022)

That is amazing, nice job!


----------



## Darren (Dec 19, 2022)

Is she a star wars fan? if not, and you bang the walls up, you're in trouble...


----------



## Tecnico (Dec 19, 2022)

Now that is too Cool!  Nicely executed.

You're not "that guy" until you have to start cutting concrete to get it out, drywall and lumber don't count LOL! I know something about this......

If I'm not mistaken you're nearby, let me know if you need a hand getting it out.

D


----------



## jcdammeyer (Dec 19, 2022)

First of all.  Awesome!
Second.  Cut off the fins.  Remanufacture so they can be bolted on.


----------



## Tom O (Dec 19, 2022)

Leyroy Jethro Gibs never showed us how he got his boats out on N.C.I.S. I always wondered.


----------



## Degen (Dec 20, 2022)

Tom O said:


> Leyroy Jethro Gibs never showed us how he got his boats out on N.C.I.S. I always wondered.


I believe in one episode one got dismantled (destroyed) and that's why he was building a new one.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Dec 20, 2022)

Looks awesome.


----------



## Degen (Dec 20, 2022)

Think outside the box, indoor basement BBQ all you need is a BBQ exhaust hood, might I suggest a Star Destroyer.


Just don't tell your wife it was my idea.


----------



## little ol' e (Dec 20, 2022)

Give Elon a shout and tell him you need a SpaceX power supply. Just have Bezo's ship it out.
Nice work !!


----------



## That-Guy (Dec 20, 2022)

GlenG said:


> So I guess I am now 'That guy' LOL.



Politely, Your not that guy, I'm That-Guy!!!! hahaha

But really really cool project!!!


----------



## phaxtris (Dec 20, 2022)

pretty cool

would be pretty easy to devise a flange for this section with minimal extra work, doesnt even look like its fully welded yet


----------



## GlenG (Dec 20, 2022)

phaxtris said:


> pretty cool
> 
> would be pretty easy to devise a flange for this section with minimal extra work, doesnt even look like its fully welded yet
> 
> View attachment 29120


That was actually my plan before the trial fitments, however it became evident that it would need to be welded up solid.  In all seriousness it shouldn't be a huge deal to get it out, most of my shop is on wheels.


----------

